# Channel Cat in Blackwater



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I mainly fish inshore/nearshore saltwater, so I know very little about freshwater fishing. I would like to try to catch some channel cats out of Blackwater on a rod and reel, but I don't have a clue how to do it. So....here are my quiestions, I would appreciate any help greatly.....

What are the best conditions to fish in, tide, water depth, etc...

What is the best bait? 

I hear they bite the best at night, is that true?

Thanks in advance for all your knowledge


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know how much help this will be but we went a couple weeks ago and fished from shore. Around lunchtime or so. Fished with Chicken livers and caught 5 decent fish in about 2 hours. PM me if you need more details.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Never fished for the cats here, but back home used to slaughter them on Sonny's super sticky stink bait. I have used lots of stink baits, but this stuff is unreal. Its a dip bait, so you will need a hog wild sponge with the plastic peice attached, about 2.5 inches, just dip, fish, and hang on. I sold this stuff in my bait shop, and could not keep it stocked, people would buy 3 jars at a time, while my other stink baits sat on the shelf. I have no idea were to buy around here though.

I had better luck on reg, but my some of my customers said the blood flavor caught bigger cats.

http://www.zeiners.com/sonnysstinkdipbait.html Bait

https://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=4976 Bait holders, I prefered purple. lol


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Finda curve in the river that has a lot of logs built up and you should catch some. Deep holes where other rivers or creeks flow into the river are good too. As for bait chicken livers and old shrimp will work.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Jig n Hawgs (10/10/2008)*Never fished for the cats here, but back home used to slaughter them on Sonny's super sticky stink bait. I have used lots of stink baits, but this stuff is unreal. Its a dip bait, so you will need a hog wild sponge with the plastic peice attached, about 2.5 inches, just dip, fish, and hang on. I sold this stuff in my bait shop, and could not keep it stocked, people would buy 3 jars at a time, while my other stink baits sat on the shelf. I have no idea were to buy around here though.
> 
> I had better luck on reg, but my some of my customers said the blood flavor caught bigger cats.
> 
> ...


I'll second that about the Sonny's dip. Ihave a cousin thatruns a wholesale bait business and he has to buy it by the pallet full just to keep it in stock. Sells like hot cakes. I have caught fish both in the river and in ponds with it.


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Deep holes and logs will hold cats. Use a heavy line recommend 20-30 pound mono or a good braid. I prefer to use a circle hook 2/0 or 3/0 if fishing for blues or flatheads. If fishing for channels I like a good heavy wire bait hook 1/0 or 2/0. Chicken liver works good and is cheap for the channels. Big shiners or sometimes cut bait works well. I like to have my weight on the bottom of the line with my hook tied above it about 12-16 inches. Hope this will help!



Bryce



SUPPORT THE TROOPS!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info guys, I will give it a try on Sunday and post to let you know how it worked out.


----------

